# NoCal: senior girl needs home: how not to write a craigslist ad



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I know I should stop looking at these....

does this person really want to get rid of their senior cat and find her a good home?

Old tuxedo cat available for adoption

I just want to scream at them.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That's horrible, makes me wish I lived in that area so I could adopt the poor girl, sounds like she just wants a little TLC


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't help feeling that whoever posted this was winding people up!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn it, it's been deleted already. I do the same thing, though. I read these CL listings and get dismayed. Sometimes I offer advice on how to properly rehome or maybe lead them here for advice.


----------

